# ADOPTED--Seneca, SC Very Sweet Golden Mix left by side of the road



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Got this a few minutes ago. The picture didn't transfer--he is absolutely beautiful. If anyone has any rescue contacts in the SC area, let me know--I'd be more than happy to email any rescues there..

Thanks for your help!

Scott J




PLEASE DO NOT HIT REPLY IF YOU CAN SAVE THIS TRULY TRULY BEAUTIFUL DOG PLEASE CONTACT

"Suzy Bailey" <[email protected]>

From: hope4dogs [[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, December 18, 2009 4:33 PM
To: hope
Subject: Re: GORGEOUS<GORGEOUS Male Golden Mix very sweet boy waited by the side of the road for his owner to come back where they dumped him


HOW COULD ANYONE LEAVE THIS GUY ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD? WELL POSSIBLY A BETTER ROAD LIES AHEAD FOR HIM. HE IS TRULY A BEUTIFUL DOG WITH THE WARMEST EYES AND SERENE ATTITUDE.PLEASE CROSSPOST HIM...THANKS HOPE
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Laurie G. 
Sent: Friday, December 18, 2009 11:08 AM
Subject: Fwd: GORGEOUS<GORGEOUS Male Golden Mix very sweet boy waited by the side of the road for his owner to come back where they dumped him





---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Ernie Asteriades <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Dec 17, 2009 at 9:19 PM
Subject: Clemson, Seneca SC_GORGEOUS<GORGEOUS Male Golden Mix very sweet boy waited by the side of the road for his owner to come back where they dumped him
To: I deleted the list (SJ)



please cross post! 
From: "Suzy Bailey" <[email protected]>
Date: December 17, 2009 11:15:07 AM EST
To: < [email protected]>
Subject: Male Golden Mix found
Reply-To: "Suzy Bailey" <[email protected]>

Hi Joan, We found this handsome male Golden mix in our neighborhood yesterday. green collar with no tags. took him to vet - no chip. Not been neutered. Such a sweet disposition. We are advertising and calling vets, shelter etc. We think someone dropped him off because he just sat by the side of the road on our street all day and into the night. Bill went and got him at 10:00 and we bathed him, fed him, etc and he is loving being in the house with Shilh and Annes dog, Help!!!! We cannot keep him





Content-Id: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: image/jpeg;
x-unix-mode=0666;
name=2009 214.jpg
Content-Disposition: inline;
filename="2009 214.jpg"


Shawna




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The information and any files contained in this e-mail message are property of WestPoint Home, Inc., its subsidiaries or affiliates, and are intended only for use of the individual or entity named above. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent responsible to deliver it to the intended recipient, you hereby are notified that use, dissemination, distribution or copying of this information is strictly prohibited.
If you have received this communication in error, please immediately notify us by return e-mail and destroy the original message. Thank you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the listings for all the rescues in the US 
http://grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's close to me (30 miles). If you can post the picture and anyone wants him, I'll be glad to help transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good news!!*

I emld. Suzy Bailey and sent her some lost dogs and she emld. me and said her friend Susan, that is a real Golden Ret. Lover, has adopted this boy and he will have a Wonderful Life!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Another success story! I love these. He is so sweet looking.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yay!

Thanks for all the help. The snow screwed up our power, cable and everything else--we're finally back on line.

Great news! I hope he has a wonderful life with his new mom! Karen519--you ROCK!

SJ


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He's really cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

Atticus

You are so welcome. SO sorry you lost your power-GLad you are back on.

I don't rock I just email rescues AND people that might be able to help!


----------

